# Euros - help please!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm off to France for three weeks touring in 8 days time and I'd like to know how to get the best Euro rate - either to take with me or buy in France.

We thought of buying around €1000 from the Post Office, they have usually given us a decent rate in previous years, and getting any extra Euros should we need any from ATMs while in France but I've seen you mention Caxton cards, and others, but I'm not sure what they are, where you get them, how you use them or whether they're worth getting.

I'd obviously prefer to get the best rate possible but what I wouldn't like is being ripped off with a far inferior rate and your advice may help me to get the former rather than the latter.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Personally Kieth i pop over to France with the euro`s left over from our last trip.
Pay for most things on CC draw cash from ATM`s.

I am not too worried about the odd cent or two to the pound.

Thats nothing compared to mh depreciation. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm giving Caxton a try this year.

Easy to get the card, easy to buy currency, good rates, no hidden charges, card can be used at ATMs, shops, fuel stations etc. 

Plus a few readies in my wallet.

Loads of info on Caxton site.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Keith,

This is the way I fund my trips to Spain.

Caxton card so that I can withdraw cash anywhere in Europe at ATM's.
You can load it via the Internet or text message. Very easy from anywhere. The currency is on your account within a couple of hours. Also means you do not have the security problems with carrying large amounts of cash, draw out what you need when you need it.

Very easy to obtain one, just go onto the Caxton FX site, fill in the application and they will send the card to you. It really is very simple.

For purchases, fuel, tolls, shopping, etc. etc I use a credit card, Nationwide or Halifax in my case, and you will find that the exchange rate is very near the commercial level.

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 2 cards one Caxton and one FairFX, I use Caxton most of the time as FairFX charge for use and I only have it as a back up, You can text money on your card on Caxton as and when you want, you usually get a better rate than from the post office and there are no charges for use abroad, you can use it to draw cash from ATM's or as a credit card to pay for things, Very good card.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We do exactly the same as Dave p. :wink: 

I am constantly reassured when I check the bank statement after the holidays. I almost always find that we got a better exchange rate by that method than by buying Euros in cash, either here or abroad.

I also have to agree with Dave that fretting about the last few cents is pretty pointless in the greater scheme of things. However, I wouldn't use "his" method if it meant we were significantly the losers, but we usually seem to gain . . . . which is nice! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I used to use the CC as per Dave P and Zebedee above, always got a good rate.

However I now use the caxton card as this gives me better control of finances, its far too easy to put all items on CC and have a large bill when you arrive home.

Steve


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Keith

Take a look at Martin Lewis 'MoneySavingExpert' for the best and most up to date advice: -

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

I use Santander Zero credit card (no fees) for the majority of things and pay off in full each month.

I also have a Caxton card. Load when the rate is high (or can top it up by text, phone or online) and use to draw cash at ATMs or pay directly as a credit card - eliminates the need to carry loads of cash and leaves your money in your own account until you need it 

Edit - just noticed only 8 days to go so you need to get a wriggle on if you want a Caxton!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the useful replies.

I left it too late to get a Caxton card, or any other card, but I will get one later this year.

We've got a few hundred Euros at 1.2050 from the Ilkeston Coop Travel agents and if we need any more we'll just have to use our Credit cards at ATMs or shops.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

By using a Tesco CC and save for your next tunnel trip :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This year I am going to be using the Halifax Clarity Credit Card. I also opened a Halifax Reward account which if you pay in £1000 in any month gives you a £5 reward. I bung money into this account from my main accounts which I can do online and a direct debit is set up to pay off the credit card each month so I never get charged interest.

The Credit card is free to use all over Europe and gives the commercial exchange rate (dont think you will find better). There is a small charge for cash withdrawls but the £5 reward makes up for this and the nearer you withdraw cash to the end of the month the less you pay but if possible pay with the card and you get charged nothing!

You might just have time to set one up in 8 days.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We are going to Croatia so needed some Kunas as you can't get these on Fairfax or Caxton cards, though we have loaded these with our Euro requirements.
Best rate we got for Kunas was Thompsons travel agents
who beat the on line suppliers by some margin  
One point I would make is that Fairfax only ask for your email address plus password, which is not as secure as Caxton who require an additional personal item to be answered.
Forrester.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We use Nationwide Select credit card for purchases, 0% commission and exchange at bank, not tourist, rate. Use debit card for ATMs, drawing €300 at a time - not often needed because of credit card.

Wouldn't like to carry too much cash at any one time.


----------

